# CBBT Tautog &Black Drum, & Rudee Speck (Nov 30, 2017)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted to know when speck stops biting in Rudee, VA. But first, I wanted to catch some tautog (blackfish) at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA).

I fished in the unexpected rough water at CBBT. I caught few oyster toadfish, black sea bass, and black drum. One black drum was at 19”. After that when the water calmed down, I caught 5 tautog. Two were keepers at 18-19”.

I hurried back to the shore to go to Rudee. When I launched at Owls creek boat ramp, I had about 2 hours before it gets dark.

I fished in the shallow water first to find speck and the lure of the day. I found that 4” MirrOlure pink/chartreuse was the one I needed for remaining 1 hour of fishing time.

Finally I caught a speck at 19” in 6’ of water near the deep water.
I found school of speck in 35’ of water. I managed to hook one at 21” on the same pink/chartreuse on a ¾ OZ jig head by retrieving slowly.

Video Fishing Log:






Thanks
Joe


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice one.. this one is really good. Santa Claus (you) doing a great fishing.

Happy to see this video 

Thanks


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Another great report, Joe!


----------

